# أصعب أنواع الطائرات قيادة



## محمد زرقة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلط سقوط طائرة التجسس U2 الأمريكية وتحطمها بجنوب غرب آسيا الضوء على صلاحية هذا النوع من الطائرات التي تعتبر ضرورة عسكرية لا غنى عنها، لكنها ابعد ما تكون عن الراحة والبساطة.

وهي تعتبر باعتراف القوات الجوية الأمريكية، أصعب طائرة في العالم قيادة، بسبب صعوبة الرؤية لقائدها، وصعوبة ملاحتها في الارتفاعات الشاهقة، وعدم قدرتها على الهبوط دون مساعدات كبيرة من طاقم التوجيه الأرضي.

لكن الأجيال الجديدة من طائرة الاستطلاع U2 تحسنت بشكل ملحوظ، بعد أن كان سجلها في السلامة غير مشرف.

فطائرات الاستطلاع الجديدة من طرازي U-2R و U-2 أصبحت أفضل بكثير، فخلال السنوات العشر الماضية سقطت خمس طائرات فقط، وتحطمت سادسة تماما، طبقا لما نشرته مجلة الطيران العالمية.

ويعتقد أن عدد طائرات الاستطلاع الأمريكية التي في الخدمة الآن يبلغ 35 طائرة.

ومازالت طائرة التجسس U-2 التي انتجت عام 1955 بغرض تصوير المنشآت العسكرية السوفيتية، تعتبر معدة هامة بالنسبة للقادة العسكريين.

فهي تتميز بقدرتها على الطيران في جميع الأجواء، ليلا ونهارا، وعلى ارتفاع حوالي 30 كيلومترا، أي ما يزيد على ضعف الارتفاع الذي تطير عليه الطائرات المدنية.

ولكن مرونتها وقدرتها ليست بدون ثمن، فإن طيرانها على ارتفاعات شاهقة يستدعي ارتداء الطيار لبذلة الضغط العالي والتي تشبه تلك التي يرتديها رواد الفضاء.

كما أنها تتطلب أن يتنفس الطيار أوكسجينا نقيا لمدة ساعة كاملة قبل أن يقلع بالطائرة، كما تتم مراقبه راحته ونظامه الغذائي بعناية لمدة أيام قبل أن يخرج في مهمة.

وحين يكون الطيار على متن الطائرة، أثناء الطيران فإنه يتناول طعامه على هيئة سائل من أنبوبة تشبة أنابيب معجون الأسنان كالتي يستخدمها رواد الفضاء.

وتشبه مجلات الطيران العالمية الطيران عند هذا الارتفاع بالاتزان على نصل سكين.

كما تتميز الطائرة أيضا بضيق الفوارق بين سرعاتها، بحيث لا يوجد مساحة كبيرة للمناورة في الجو بين طيران الطائرة بسرعة كبيرة مما قد يؤدي إلى تحطمها أو عند سرعة بطيئة مما قد يعرضها للسقوط.

ومما يزيد الأمر صعوبة فإن الرؤية الأمامية يعوقها مقدمة الطائرة الممتدة.

كما أن الهبوط بالطائرة صعب لأن أجهزتها، مثل مكوك الفضاء، لا تمكن الطيار من معرفة الارتفاع بالقرب سطح الأرض.

فعند الهبوط، يقوم طيار ثان، هو في الأصل طيار U-2 أيضا، بتوجيه قائد الطائرة من سيارة تجري على الممر، بالارتفاعات والزوايا اللازمة لهبوطه بسلام.

وقد أدخل عدد من التعديلات على الطائرة، حسنت من أدائها وسلامتها.

​


----------



## يوسف القطاوي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

اشي غريب واللة يزدكم من المعلومات


----------



## بدري علي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيك......... سبحان الله ..الكمال لله


----------

